#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Туалетная бумага и просветление

## Росиник

Туалетная бумага может как-то помешать просветлению? ))

----------


## Anagārika Virāgānanda

> Туалетная бумага может как-то помешать просветлению? ))


Это одно из правил, которое соблюдается в монастырях традиции Тхеравада  - видимо одно из культурных обычаев Индии того времени, которое и сейчас широко рапространено в Индии. Насколько я помню, данное правило было введено после того, как один из монахов, бывший до этого знатным человеком, не подтирал задний проход, думая: "Я не буду прикасаться к 'этому грязному месту", в результате у него там завелся червь.

----------


## Фил

Туалетную бумагу надо покупать, а вода и так есть.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Это одно из правил, которое соблюдается в монастырях традиции Тхеравада  - видимо одно из культурных обычаев Индии того времени, которое и сейчас широко рапространено в Индии. Насколько я помню, данное правило было введено после того, как один из монахов, бывший до этого знатным человеком, не подтирал задний проход, думая: "Я не буду прикасаться к 'этому грязному месту", в результате у него там завелся червь.


Смотрел документалку о неприкасаемых в Индии, кстати позитивная, некоторые там вообще имеют свой бизнес, ну а многие неплохо зарабатывают по их меркам. Так вот там показывали как они в туалет ходят, туалетной бумаги я там не увидел, а вот всякие маленькие сосуды с водой, они с собой берут, видимо чтобы подмываться. Вот эта документалка, если будет не с начала, то поставьте на самое начало - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVPq2gQx4N4&t=1789s

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Туалетную бумагу надо покупать, а вода и так есть.


Как использовать в шаббат туалетную бумагу?

https://toldot.ru/urava/ask/urava_4449.html

 :Confused:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Туалетная бумага появилась лишь в середине девятнадцатого века.

До этого у разных народов и культурах использовались различные свои методы гигиены. Даже и сейчас во многих странах, так сказать не европейского вектора развития, вполне себе обходятся  без туалетной бумаги. И это вполне  развитые страны, просто культура другая.

И это не только туалетной бумаги касается, много чего, что нам кажется естественным и распространённым появилось не такто и давно, и не имеет в мире повсеместного использования.

----------


## Росиник

Мусульмане по своим предписаниям  тоже после похода в туалет должны подмываться.

Мой вопрос был по поводу условий в ретритном центре. 
https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...602#post793602

Почему нельзя? 
Мало ли чего не было во времена Будды. Во времена Будды не  было и интернета,  и электронных книг.

----------


## Фил

Да подмываться, на самом деле, лучше.
ТС в монастыре попробовал - понравилось.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Мусульмане по своим предписаниям  тоже после похода в туалет должны подмываться.
> 
> Мой вопрос был по поводу условий в ретритном центре. 
> https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...602#post793602
> 
> Почему нельзя? 
> Мало ли чего не было во времена Будды. Во времена Будды не  было и интернета,  и электронных книг.


Виная ведь не только решает вопросы нравственности, но это более широкая этика касающаяся в том числе и правил общежития и гигиены.

Касательно общежития, тут скорее только имеющие опыт жития в коммуналках, смогут по достоинству оценить данное правило.

Касательно же гигиены, то тут взгляды западных и восточных специалистов(а среди азиатов и тех же мусульман также есть специалисты по гигиене) расходятся : ) Хотя на западе, в определённых(далеко не бедных) кругах общества уже также всё больше приобретает популярность именно подмывание, а не подтирание : )

----------

Фил (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

В "бохгатых" квартирах ставят биде!

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> Касательно общежития, тут скорее только имеющие опыт жития в коммуналках, смогут по достоинству оценить данное правило.


Может оно и так. Но мы не в тёплом  Таиланде находимся. 

Хотя можно и снежком подтереться )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017), Фил (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Может оно и так. Но мы не в тёплом  Таиланде находимся. 
> Хотя можно и снежком подтереться )


 Похоже что это фактор. почему у нас вода не так распространена - можно и задницу отморозить.
Но кувшинчик можно и с собой принести?

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Может оно и так. Но мы не в тёплом  Таиланде находимся. 
> 
> Хотя можно и снежком подтереться )


А прабабушки и прадедушки, как это делали ?
(или прапра)

----------


## Росиник

> А прабабушки и прадедушки, как это делали ?
> (или прапра)


Смотря где.

Чего далеко ходить?
Знаете, я волей случая в 1985 году оказался в Сумской области (Украинская ССР) в сельских районах. Там все местное население  зубы не чистили. Что такое баня - знать не знали. Мыли человека только два раза в жизни - после рождения, и перед положением во гроб. 
А подтирались газетами. Да.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ....А подтирались газетами.
> 
>  Да.


Значит всётаки вопрос: прапрабабушки и прапрадедушки.

(я вот тоже что такое баня по сути не знаю, и не горю желанием узнать))

----------


## Росиник

> (я вот тоже что такое баня по сути не знаю, и не горю желанием узнать))


 Зря )

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А прабабушки и прадедушки, как это делали ?
> (или прапра)


Знаю что зубы чистили какой-то веточкой, а заместо мыла был щёлок из золы. Подтирались соломой наверное в старые времена.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> В "бохгатых" квартирах ставят биде!


Я в обычной квартире, пользуюсь ванной  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Зря )


И вот вернёмся к бумаге )

Смотрите: 
используется нечто неизвестное - газета - туалетная бумага - биде, подмывание
Это западное развитие )

А вот индийское:
 более 2000 лет назад - уже подмывались )))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Значит всётаки вопрос: прапрабабушки и прапрадедушки.
> 
> (я вот тоже что такое баня по сути не знаю, и не горю желанием узнать))


Читал описание европейцев как им побывавшим на Руси, пришлось испытать на себе что такое баня. Они описывали это как ад какой-то, где русские хлещут друг друга прутьями (вениками), поддают жару на печь, иностранцы порывались уйти, а русские их удерживали. А так вообще бани были в Древнем Риме, Византии, там даже водопровод был в трубах и отопление в трубах. Трубы делали из керамики. Вот сейчас инфу тоже нашёл: "В III тысячелетии до нашей эры в Индии, в Мохенджо-Даро, применяли канализационные трубы из керамики". Ещё смотрел давно одну документалку, даже в Иерусалиме, в древние времена, были общественные туалеты и там был узкий канал, шириной с ладонь, по которому протекала вода, а рядом были морские губки, которыми подтирались, а потом промывали их в проточной воде этого канала.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017), Фил (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я в обычной квартире, пользуюсь ванной


Можно ещё такое сделать:
https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...k1.VPvAy3kJZJo

----------

Денис Васильевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Можно ещё такое сделать:
> https://www.google.com.ua/search?q=%...k1.VPvAy3kJZJo


Можно дешевле (~500 руб), если брать только холодную воду (подходящую к унитазу).
А горячая (и смеситель) в принципе и не нужна.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил



----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Тамсерку

> Смотрел документалку о неприкасаемых в Индии, кстати позитивная, некоторые там вообще имеют свой бизнес, ну а многие неплохо зарабатывают по их меркам.


Вообще-то в Индии сейчас президент из касты неприкасаемых. И это уже второй президент из неприкасаемых.

----------

Денис Васильевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

Либо турецкие унитазы с "псикалкой" (турецкие - потому что они дешёвые, псикалка, оказывается, называется "бидетка", кто в Турции был - там такие везде и в общественных сортирах)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Либо турецкие унитазы с "псикалкой" (турецкие - потому что они дешёвые, псикалка, оказывается, называется "бидетка", кто в Турции был - там такие везде и в общественных сортирах)
> 
> ...


Мусульмане же, хоть и греческого корня.

А культура мусульманская расцвела какраз в Большом Иране(тобишь Арйане), там были довольно буддийские регионы Индий на момент прихода туда ислама.

----------


## Харуказе

Есть даже коан про палочку-подтирку. Так что туалетная бумага - серьезная вещь. Связь с просветлением прямейшая.

----------

Росиник (14.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> Читал описание европейцев как им побывавшим на Руси, пришлось испытать на себе что такое баня. Они описывали это как ад какой-то, где русские хлещут друг друга прутьями (вениками), поддают жару на печь, иностранцы порывались уйти, а русские их удерживали. А так вообще бани были в Древнем Риме, Византии, там даже водопровод был в трубах и отопление в трубах. Трубы делали из керамики. Вот сейчас инфу тоже нашёл: "В III тысячелетии до нашей эры в Индии, в Мохенджо-Даро, применяли канализационные трубы из керамики". Ещё смотрел давно одну документалку, даже в Иерусалиме, в древние времена, были общественные туалеты и там был узкий канал, шириной с ладонь, по которому протекала вода, а рядом были морские губки, которыми подтирались, а потом промывали их в проточной воде этого канала.


В средневековой Европе стоял смрад. Люди не мылись, но заливали свое тело одеколоном.
Мылись евреи, которым предписывается ритуальная чистота - в том числе и элементарное мытье рук после посещения отхожего места. Поэтому когда европейцы поголовно болели чумой и мёрли как мухи, процент смертности среди еврейского населения был очень низок. Что послужило поводом для обвинений евреев в колдовстве.

----------

Алик (15.09.2017), Денис Васильевич (14.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> 


Был в Казани в одной квартире, там хозяин - верующий мусульманин, в туалете установлен точно такой же шланг с насадкой.

----------


## Фил

> Был в Казани в одной квартире, там хозяин - верующий мусульманин, в туалете установлен точно такой же шланг с насадкой.


Я атеист  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Я атеист


А боги об этом знают? : ))

----------

Денис Васильевич (14.09.2017), Фил (14.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> А боги об этом знают? : ))


Конечно!  :Smilie: 
Они не возражают  :Smilie:

----------


## Юй Кан

> Конечно! 
> Они не возражают


И какой же Вы после этого атеист? %)

----------


## Юй Кан

Из старого-старого недописанного стишка:

-- Господи, ты в человека-то веришь?
-- Не докучай... Счёту им несть!
-- Правда. Но -- невообразимая ересь!

----------


## Фил

> И какой же Вы после этого атеист? %)


Тот самый, который на предпоследней ступеньке стоит (лестницы на небеса)

----------


## Юй Кан

> Тот самый, который на предпоследней ступеньке стоит (лестницы на небеса)


Вот и опять проговорились...
Цитирую на уровне смысла: "Наука нужна, чтобы узнать, как Небо устроено, а религия -- чтобы взойти на Небо".
Остальное про ту лестницу есть у "Оловянных дирижаблей"... : )

----------


## Фил

Про лестницу это у Федора Михайловича (Тихон)
У Цеппелинов уже народное творчество.

----------


## Aion

> Туалетная бумага может как-то помешать просветлению? ))


Может как-то и помочь. Если медитировать грамотно: 



> *Туалетной бумаги ком
> Привыкает к своей судьбе.*
> (с)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Виная ведь не только решает вопросы нравственности, но это более широкая этика касающаяся в том числе и правил общежития и гигиены.
> 
> Касательно общежития, тут скорее только имеющие опыт жития в коммуналках, смогут по достоинству оценить данное правило.
> 
> Касательно же гигиены, то тут взгляды западных и восточных специалистов(а среди азиатов и тех же мусульман также есть специалисты по гигиене) расходятся : ) Хотя на западе, в определённых(далеко не бедных) кругах общества уже также всё больше приобретает популярность именно подмывание, а не подтирание : )


Западники и подтираются бумагой, и осле этого подмываются)) Бидэ есть не только у богачей давно. Но зависит от стран. В Индии вообще индийки не пользуются бумагой, и в дорогие туалеты поставлены гигенические души, но там льют на пол, что неприятно. Не принято молиться и подмываться той же рукой))) А для монастырей важно нераспространение инфекции.

Ну, а по поводу деревянного сортира и выгребной ямы в снегу, мой брат бегал полуголым в мороз туда( метров 50 от дома) и еще умудряется читать там "как закалялась сталь", используя прочитанные страницы. Привыкнуть можно ко всему))) Кроме голода и боли

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владислав Бро

Основатель дзэнской школы Сото Догэн писал про туалетную бумагу в своём трактате Сёбогэндзо Сэндзё. А трактаты он писал, чтобы помочь своим ученикам достичь просветления: "...После того, как ты вытер свою задницу, поставь ведро с водой на место. Потом возьми ещё одну ветку для вытирания задницы, чтобы вытереть её насухо. Или же используй туалетную бумагу. И член и задница должны быть очень хорошо вытерты".

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> ... Не принято молиться и подмываться той же рукой)))


Наверное имеете ввиду - чётки держать ), а также подносить и принимать пищу.

----------


## Алексей Л

> А боги об этом знают? : ))


теперь понятен скрытый смысл вопроса ТС, он переводится:
Вера в Бога может помешать просветлению?

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Наверное имеете ввиду - чётки держать ), а также подносить и принимать пищу.


Сразу что-то вспомнились всякие там капалики с путём левой руки (вама-марга), которые своим поведением плевали на индийские социальные устои, переступая запретное. А так вот какую информацию находил, что даже на Шри-Ланке: Но, будьте внимательны, здороваясь на Шри-Ланке ни в коем случае не прикасайтесь, даже с позитивными намерениями к ланкийцам левой рукой. У нас принято иногда похлопывать левой рукой по плечу, или приобнимать здороваясь левой рукой показывая свое благоприятное расположение. На  Шри-Ланке левая рука считается нечистой. Все дело в том, что она исторически предназначена у них для гигиенических надобностей. Поэтому левой рукой нельзя касаться другого человека, нельзя брать пищу, что-то подавать, да вообще на  Шри-Ланке лучше не пользоваться левой рукой. Так что левшам на Шри-Ланке лучше быстренько переучиться.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Сразу что-то вспомнились всякие там капалики с путём левой руки (вама-марга), которые своим поведением плевали на индийские социальные устои, переступая запретное. А так вот какую информацию находил, что даже на Шри-Ланке: Но, будьте внимательны, здороваясь на Шри-Ланке ни в коем случае не прикасайтесь, даже с позитивными намерениями к ланкийцам левой рукой. У нас принято иногда похлопывать левой рукой по плечу, или приобнимать здороваясь левой рукой показывая свое благоприятное расположение. На  Шри-Ланке левая рука считается нечистой. Все дело в том, что она исторически предназначена у них для гигиенических надобностей. Поэтому левой рукой нельзя касаться другого человека, нельзя брать пищу, что-то подавать, да вообще на  Шри-Ланке лучше не пользоваться левой рукой. Так что левшам на Шри-Ланке лучше быстренько переучиться.


В индийской культуре(а Ланка оно в том же ореоле) всё до нынешнего времени на вот таких понятиях завязано. А чем дальше вглубь веков то и того больше.
Как говорили наши классики закрытой культуры - усё по понятиям )
И это разумно для межчеловеческий общественных отношений, это выработано веками традиционные устои общества, и даже у могучих мыслителей - усё по праджняпти )

----------

Денис Васильевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> В индийской культуре(а Ланка оно в том же ореоле) всё до нынешнего времени на вот таких понятиях завязано. А чем дальше вглубь веков то и того больше.
> Как говорили наши классики закрытой культуры - усё по понятиям )
> И это разумно для межчеловеческий общественных отношений, это выработано веками традиционные устои общества, и даже у могучих мыслителей - усё по праджняпти )


А если "глаза открыть" шриланкийцам- на то, что у европейцев- праые руки делегации кои они усердно трясли, предназначены- для того- для чего у нормальных пацанов- левые..? (наверное если контракты подписывались на хорошие суммы- то трясти вновь- будут полюбе усердно))

----------

Aion (15.09.2017), Shus (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> А если "глаза открыть" шриланкийцам- на то, что у европейцев- праые руки делегации кои они усердно трясли, предназначены- для того- для чего у нормальных пацанов- левые..? (наверное если контракты подписывались на хорошие суммы- то трясти вновь- будут полюбе усердно))


Не знаю.
Наверное впервую очередь надо открыть "европейцам" глаза, что они не единственные люди на земле и в других культурах могут быть совершенно другие понятия, ну и на то что они не большинство и не пуп земли, а наоборот. Научить их немного уважению к другим.

Касательно же контрактов ланкийцев, то бизнесово они больше завязаны с азийскими странами, в том числе и с мусульманскими.
Может на это и повлиял такой "изврат" "европейцев"(как то пользоваться так правой рукой  :Smilie: ) 
Незнаю, хотя скорее это именно высокомерие и земнопупочность "европейцев" тому виной.

----------


## Shus

Я вам больше скажу, обход ступы (и пр. святилищ) по часовой связан именно с возможностью касания ее правой рукой. А всякие там "по ходу солнца" и пр. - это выдумки язычников.
В тантре есть и "левый" обход, Нико как-то об этом писала.

----------

Aion (15.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017), Денис Васильевич (15.09.2017), Дубинин (15.09.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А если "глаза открыть" шриланкийцам- на то, что у европейцев- праые руки делегации кои они усердно трясли, предназначены- для того- для чего у нормальных пацанов- левые..? (наверное если контракты подписывались на хорошие суммы- то трясти вновь- будут полюбе усердно))


Сразу вспоминается история про Вонхё, который ночью где-то спать расположился и захотел попить. Видит какая-то плошка с водой, он утолил жажду. Наутро проснувшись, видит что это оказывается была не плошка, а череп. Его вырвало, а потом озарило, он осознал что всё зависит от ума.

----------


## Тамсерку

> Наверное имеете ввиду - чётки держать ), а также подносить и принимать пищу.


Обращала внимание на Боуде, что непальцы, обходя ступу, чаще держат четки в левой руке. В общем, не заморачиваются.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Обращала внимание на Боуде, что непальцы, обходя ступу, чаще держат четки в левой руке. В общем, не заморачиваются.


Буддисты да, в левой, так как при этом может совершаться основное действие правой, которое и подсчитывается.
Но вот как можно, именно молится, той или иной рукой - непойму : )

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддисты да, в левой, так как при этом может совершаться основное действие правой, которое и подсчитывается.
> Но вот как, именно молится, той или иной рукой - непойму : )


И без использования "молитвенного барабана"- некоторые тантры- предполагают при начитке мантры божества- левую руку (и перебирать определённым пальцем).

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> И без использования "молитвенного барабана"- некоторые тантры- предполагают левую руку (и перебирать определённым пальцем).


Вообще буддисты левой чётки перебирают, и даже без тантр. Так как это подсчёт, а не само действие.
Индуисты в основном правой.

----------


## Дубинин

> Вообще буддисты левой чётки перебирают, и даже без тантр. Так как это подсчёт, а не само действие.
> Индуисты в основном правой.


Вы ошибаетесь, это так- же и "само действие" в тантре (там сами специальные чётки имеют символизм, и "рука важна") (я сии "чёточные наставления"- не единожды получал- для разных тантр)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы ошибаетесь, это так- же и "само действие" в тантре (там сами специальные чётки имеют символизм, и "рука важна") (я сии "чёточные наставления"- не единожды получал- для разных тантр)


Ну посмотрите в какой руке в основном держат чётки напр. в дальневосточных традициях.
Тантра здесь не причём, просто специфика и понимание малы в буддизме, отличается от индуистической тем что напр. в тех джапу именно подносят, а здесь малой считают.

А то что в  системах буддийских тантр, есть плюс своя специфика и символизм, то это уже специфика конкретной тантры, и специальное одной конкретной системы тантр не стоит путать не только со специальным другой конкретной системы тантры, но и с общим буддийским пониманием.

----------


## Shus

> Обращала внимание на Боуде, что непальцы, обходя ступу, чаще держат четки в левой руке. В общем, не заморачиваются.


Правой барабаны крутят с мантрами.
Я не очень разбираюсь в этом, но все же где тут на фото непальцы?

----------


## Shus

> Ну посмотрите в какой руке в основном держат чётки напр. в дальневосточных традициях.


Бодхисатвы  - в правой. 
Остальные - как придется (пока не просветлятся). :Smilie:

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Бодхисатвы  - в правой. 
> Остальные - как придется (пока не просветлятся).


А можно фото буддиста дальневосточной традиции держащего малу в правой руке.

(статуи и изображения не подойдут, так как там по канонам исскуства может отсутствовать понятие зеркального отображения)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А можно фото буддиста дальневосточной традиции держащего малу в правой руке.
> 
> (статуи и изображения не подойдут, так как там канонически может отсутствовать понятие зеркального отображения)


Я чаще замечал что они их на шее больше носят и зёрна там могут быть крупными, иногда из нефрита. Помню художественный китайский фильм смотрел, там шаолиньский монах, использовал такие чётки как оружие)).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Я чаще замечал что они их на шее больше носят и зёрна там могут быть крупными, иногда из нефрита. Помню художественный китайский фильм смотрел, там шаолиньский монах, использовал такие чётки как оружие)).


Имею ввиду при практике.

А вообще в фильмах о шалиньских монахах должны были  видеть, как они держат чётки в левой а правую в жесте полунамасте у груди, это в таких фильмах распространено : )

----------

Денис Васильевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Shus

> А можно фото буддиста дальневосточной традиции держащего малу в правой руке.
> 
> (статуи и изображения не подойдут, так как там по канонам исскуства может отсутствовать понятие зеркального отображения)


Фото бодхиставы? :Smilie: 

Про каноны не понял.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> А можно фото буддиста дальневосточной традиции держащего малу в правой руке.
> 
> (статуи и изображения не подойдут, так как там по канонам исскуства может отсутствовать понятие зеркального отображения)


На первой фотографии китайский монах из Шаолиня, на двух других - японские монахи. У всех чётки на левой руке.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фото бодхиставы?
> 
> Про каноны не понял.


Ну да, в дальневосточных традициях есть и так называемые монахи-бодхисаттвы.



Каноны живописи и скульптуры тех времён не имели понятия зеркального отображения, точнее даже сказать основывались на принципе отражения в зеркале:

 тоесть наша левая сторона у смотрящего на нас на  изображении\статуи - есть именно и его левой стороной, а не правой, как это принято в классическом европейском искусстве. 

Этоже сохранилось в ряде традиций буддийского искусства.

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Статуя Бодхисаттвы Гуаньинь (чётки на шее)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

Хотя у статуи и справа тоже мала, если присмотреться к другим, дополнительным рукам))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Хотя у статуи и справа тоже мала, если присмотреться к другим, дополнительным рукам))


Может быть и в левой )

Здесь может быть принцип канонов изобразительного искусства, такой как если бы Вы смотрели в зеркало, и отражение Вашей левой стороны былобы слева от Вас.
Так и когда Вы смотрите на  статую, то что для Вас лево, то и для статуи левая сторона.

Надо узнавать по канонах какой школы изобразительного искусства, созданы те или иные статуи или изображения.

К томуже здесь многорукое изображение и нет именно пары правой и левой руки.

----------


## Shus

> Ну да, в дальневосточных традициях есть и так называемые монахи-бодхисаттвы.
> Каноны живописи и скульптуры тех времён не имели понятия зеркального отображения, точнее даже сказать основывались на принципе отражения в зеркале:  тоесть наша левая сторона у смотрящего на нас на  изображении\статуи - есть именно и его левой стороной, а не правой, как это принято в классическом европейском искусстве. Этоже сохранилось в ряде традиций буддийского искусства.


Как то у Вас все солидно и загадочно, но главное - никакой конкретики.  :Smilie: 

Только вот китайцы, будучи формалистами во всем делали, свои образы по каноническим описаниям. Вот из Экадашамукха дхарани-сутры (и такого полно):

"... бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары высотой в полтора локтя. В одной левой руке бодхисаттва должен держать красный лотос, а в другой левой руке — сосуд кундика (39). В одной правой руке он должен держать чётки. Другой правой рукой он должен исполнять жест дарования бесстрашия. Этот образ должен иметь одиннадцать ликов. Этот образ должен иметь одиннадцать ликов. Три лика, изображённые анфас, должны выражать сострадание. Три левых лика должны выражать гнев. Три правых лика имеют оскаленные клыки. Над ними следует изобразить ещё один лик. Он должен быть хохочущим и выражать жестокость. Над всеми этими ликами нужно изобразить лик Будды. Каждый из ликов бодхисаттвы увенчан венцом с изображением Будды (40). Тело бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары должно быть украшено ожерельями и прочими украшениями."
Кстати к тибетцам "зеркальная теория" тоже относится?

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2017), Юй Кан (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Как то у Вас все солидно и загадочно, но главное - никакой конкретики. 
> 
> Только вот китайцы будучи формалистами во всем делали свои образы по каноническим описаниям. Вот из Экадашамукха дхарани-сутры (и такого полно):
> 
> "... бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары высотой в полтора локтя. В одной левой руке бодхисаттва должен держать красный лотос, а в другой левой руке — сосуд кундика (39). В одной правой руке он должен держать чётки. Другой правой рукой он должен исполнять жест дарования бесстрашия. Этот образ должен иметь одиннадцать ликов. Этот образ должен иметь одиннадцать ликов. Три лика, изображённые анфас, должны выражать сострадание. Три левых лика должны выражать гнев. Три правых лика имеют оскаленные клыки. Над ними следует изобразить ещё один лик. Он должен быть хохочущим и выражать жестокость. Над всеми этими ликами нужно изобразить лик Будды. Каждый из ликов бодхисаттвы увенчан венцом с изображением Будды (40). Тело бодхисаттвы Авалокитешвары должно быть украшено ожерельями и прочими украшениями."
> Кстати к тибетцам "зеркальная теория" тоже относится?


Это относится ещё к индийским канонам.
И вот в цитируемом Вами отрывке, вполне может идти речь о том что напротив именно нашей левой стороны у Авалокитешвары левая сторона, а напротив нашей правой правая.
Опять же надо узнавать по комментариям той или иной школы искуства, как там принято.

Ктому же опять многорукая символика, а не пара рук.
А для индии важно различие пара или много.

Ну и как Вы могли убедиться в дальневосточных традициях принято держать чётки именно в левой.

Как в традициях тхеравады незнаю.

----------


## Shus

> Это относится ещё к индийским канонам.
> И вот в цитируемом Вами отрывке, вполне может идти речь о том что напротив именно нашей левой стороны у Авалокитешвары левая сторона, а напротив нашей правой правая.
> Опять же надо узнавать по комментариям той или иной школы искуства, как там принято.
> 
> Ктому же опять многорукая символика, а не пара рук.
> А для индии важно пара или много.


 :Facepalm: 
Все, прекращаем.

----------


## Тамсерку

> Правой барабаны крутят с мантрами.


Многие и без барабанов с четками в левой руке. 





Подношения тоже в левой руке у всех






> Я не очень разбираюсь в этом, но все же где тут на фото непальцы?


А это разве важно? Большинство тех, кто делает кору вокруг Боднатх наверняка непальцы. Возможно, на фото есть тибетские беженцы, может непальские шерпы, может монахи из Индии. Но, определенно, все они буддисты.

----------

Shus (15.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну посмотрите в какой руке в основном держат чётки напр. в дальневосточных традициях.
> Тантра здесь не причём, просто специфика и понимание малы в буддизме, отличается от индуистической тем что напр. в тех джапу именно подносят, а здесь малой считают.
> 
> А то что в  системах буддийских тантр, есть плюс своя специфика и символизм, то это уже специфика конкретной тантры, и специальное одной конкретной системы тантр не стоит путать не только со специальным другой конкретной системы тантры, но и с общим буддийским пониманием.


Да причём здесь "дальневосточные традиции"- вы опять позорно как "Уж на сковородке" выкручивайтесь, когда вас ловят на "глубокомудрии". Нет Буддистов "вообще"- а те что на фото- тантристы 100%- там, где сделано это фото- по иному то, что "буддизмом" называют- не практикуют. В "женских" "махааннутарах"- все левой держат- в мужских наоборот, в "криях"- в основном правой..

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Да плевать на "дальневосточные традиции"- вы опять позорно как "Уж на сковородке" выкручивайтесь, когда вас ловят на "глубокомудрии". Нет Буддистов "вообще"- а те что на фото- тантристы 100%- там, где сделано это фото- по иному то, что "буддизмом" называют- не практикуют. В "женских" "махааннутарах"- все левой держат- в мужских наоборот, в "криях"- в основном правой..


Не хорошо плевать на буддийские традиции.
Как и нехорошо специальное буддийских тантр за общее буддийское выдавать.

----------


## Дубинин

> Не хорошо плевать на буддийские традиции.
> Как и нехорошо специальное  тантр за общее буддийское выдавать.


Вы так сильно страдаете так от уязвления- путём уличения вас в невежестве?..Ну звеняйте- несите пургу дальше (бессмысленную- лишь- бы слово за "вами" осталось)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы так сильно страдаете так от уязвления- путём уличения вас в невежестве?..)


Нет )

----------


## Shus

> А это разве важно?


Кому как.



> Большинство тех, кто делает кору вокруг Боднатх наверняка непальцы.


Непльцы не делают кору, у них другая ваджраяна. Как они ритуалят Вы наверное видели на Сваямбхунатхе (это, как и тибетская Боднатх,тоже в Катманду).



> Но, определенно, все они буддисты.


Это да. Члены большой и дружной буддистской семьи.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тамсерку

> Непльцы не делают кору, у них другая ваджраяна.


Делают. Провела в Непале около полугода, в основном в Солу Кхумбу. Ходят они коры вокруг своих ступ в деревнях. 

Но это не важно в контексте обсуждаемой проблемы туалетной бумаги и мнимой нечистоты левой руки для держания ритуальных предметов. Ведь




> Это да. Члены большой и дружной буддистской семьи.

----------

Shus (15.09.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

Насамом деле вопрос даже не в руке.

Это всё современный западный пупизм вылазит, начиная от возмущение чего это бумагой пользоваться нельзя, заканчивая не возможностью даже признать, что у других народов сейчас (да  и в другие времена могли быть) могут быть совсем другие понятия и даже принципы определения право-лево обьекта для смотрящего на обьект и в том числе и в искусстве.
Могут быть совсем другие градации цветов, звуков, физических и психических явлений, другие охваты слов, другие понятия коих на западе нет, а может и небыть тех понятий что на западе есть, может то что запада важно там вообще обходиться стороной, а те вопросы что интересовали других те на западе и не подымались ещё ни разу, да и много чего другого ... . 

Другие могут быть просто другими и они тоже и правильные и культурные и цивилизованные и... , но просто другие.

Да и то что сейчас есть в западной культуре науке искусстве мировоззрении  и т.д. - оно тоже не всегда было таким как сейчас, и не всегда таким будет.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Буддисты да, в левой, так как при этом может совершаться основное действие правой, которое и подсчитывается.
> Но вот как можно, именно молится, той или иной рукой - непойму : )


Если подумать, у любой матери и жены любой страны мира обе руки нечистые))) Приходится то детское, то старческое г подмывать. Короче, чего только не приходится отмывать и трогать) Будешь заморачиваться, - вынесет моск. Главное, хорошо помыть руки с дезмылом, а лучше перчаточки вообще для уборки надеть, а дальше хоть четки, хоть чаши, хоть рану обработать, некогда заниматься ерундой.

А вообще, когда кишечник правильно работает, никакой бумаги вообще, по-идее не надо. Но это редко, у кого.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Фил

> Если подумать, у любой матери и жены любой страны мира обе руки нечистые))) Приходится то детское, то старческое г подмывать. Короче, чего только не приходится отмывать и трогать)


Так поэтому, во всех религиях (в т.ч. и буддизме) женщина - это человек второго сорта.

----------


## Shus

Туалетная тема разменяла четыре страницы.
Пора подводить под нее академический базис.
"Сосуды тайн.Туалеты и урны в культурах народов мира". Очень увлекательный научпоп в виде сборника этнографических статей серьезных авторов, изд. Азбука-классика/Петербургское вотоковедение. Много интересного в части того, что и как у разных народов в разных религиях.
Сссылки на скачивание:
fb2: http://b-ok.org/book/64621/365743
pdf: http://b-ok.org/book/623735/0959e1

Если будут проблемы с ссылками - положу на ЯД.

UPD: В читабельном виде (pdf) на ЯД: https://yadi.sk/i/JNEUQf7q3MvQQh

----------

Фил (15.09.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Так поэтому, во всех религиях (в т.ч. и буддизме) женщина - это человек второго сорта.


Да уж. Но мать при этом, - объект почтения у большинства)))

Если тебя считают вторым сортом, - это еще не означает присутствия мудрости у кого-то, а у тебя, - ее отсутствия. Моя бабушка со смехом говорила: "назови хоть горшком, но в печь не сажай". Она вырастила и спасла в годы револиюции и войны всех членов семьи, включая своего мужа-инвалида. Ей было по барабану, что как там про нее думает. В пожилых годах она не утруждалась ни тем, что носит, ни тем, что ест. На фоне расстрелов, энцефалита, смерти некоторых детей, вопрос туалетной бумаги был для нее неактуален) Чистую веру не может омрачить какая-то там правая или левая рука)

----------


## Дубинин

> Туалетная тема разменяла четыре страницы...


К стати обход знаменитой Каабы почему- то против часовой (левая рука к камню) (Это к вопросу критики версии об "почасовом" обходе ступ из- за "левой руки", ибо "левая" у арабов тоже актуальна (песочек правда вместо воды))

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> К стати обход знаменитой Каабы почему- то против часовой (левая рука к камню) (Это к вопросу критики версии об "почасовом" обходе ступ из- за "левой руки", ибо "левая" у арабов тоже актуальна (песочек правда вместо воды))


Вот тоже интересная инфа, но если интересно конечно:

Посолонь и противосолонь

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F...BE%D0%BD%D1%8C

----------


## Shus

> К стати обход знаменитой Каабы почему- то против часовой (левая рука к камню) (Это к вопросу критики версии об "почасовом" обходе ступ из- за "левой руки", ибо "левая" у арабов тоже актуальна (песочек правда вместо воды))


Я не говорил, что универсальное правило. Речь шла об индийской и окрестных культурах. У мусульман другое понятие святилищ (причем у разных разное).

P.S. Кроме песочка еще и камешки, причем расписано сколько и как.

----------

Дубинин (15.09.2017), Фил (15.09.2017)

----------


## Тамсерку

> Я не говорил, что универсальное правило. Речь шла об индийской и окрестных культурах.


Бон тоже против часовой коры ходят

----------

Shus (15.09.2017), Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> Так поэтому, во всех религиях (в т.ч. и буддизме) женщина - это человек второго сорта.


  А в некоторых так считать - является коренным падением.  :Wink:

----------

Фил (15.09.2017)

----------


## Росиник

> Да причём здесь "дальневосточные традиции"- вы опять позорно как "Уж на сковородке" выкручивайтесь, когда вас ловят на "глубокомудрии". Нет Буддистов "вообще"- а те что на фото- тантристы 100%- там, где сделано это фото- по иному то, что "буддизмом" называют- не практикуют. В "женских" "махааннутарах"- все левой держат- в мужских наоборот, в "криях"- в основном правой..


На некоторых буддийских посвящениях для получения субстанции посвящения принято подставлять именно левую руку.
Один ринпоче  объяснял - что и принимать дар по тибетским традициям следует левой рукой, так как она ближе к сердцу.

Уничижать левую руку - это, конечно,  глупость.  По мусульманским предписаниям она тоже является грязной - есть,  отламывать хлеб, нужно строго правой.

Помню, кто-то рассказывал историю, как над одним ламой подшучивали - он перед походом в туалет всегда снимал с руки малу. А то что он, этот лама,  обладал телом, освященное  множеством посвящений, его почему-то не смущало, что он это тело "оскверняет" своим присутствием в "грязном" месте.  :Smilie:

----------


## Йен

> Туалетная бумага может как-то помешать просветлению? ))


Бесконечное обсуждение этого вопроса, может помешать просветлению )

----------


## Росиник

> Бесконечное обсуждение этого вопроса, может помешать просветлению )


Если вы этого боитесь,  то и не стоит вам в этом участвовать. )

----------


## Алик

А вот на кудо я  отрабатывал кихоны в правосторонней стойке, пока не сказал сенсею, что я левша. На что тут же было дано указание поменять стойку).

----------


## Фил

> А в некоторых так считать - является коренным падением.


Только в очень некоторых  :Smilie:  экзотических

----------


## Фил

Евреи тфилин к левой руке привязывают.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (15.09.2017)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Да пущай она будет, туалетная бумага, в жизни каждого из нас, пока будет))А как не будет, будем думать)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Помню, кто-то рассказывал историю, как над одним ламой подшучивали - он перед походом в туалет всегда снимал с руки малу. А то что он, этот лама,  обладал телом, освященное  множеством посвящений, его почему-то не смущало, что он это тело "оскверняет" своим присутствием в "грязном" месте.


В том-то и фишка, что ламу видели другие. И их тела не были освещены множеством посвящений))) Вообще в таком случае свое тело принято видеть телом божества и в повседневке, и есть представление о трансформации субстанций) Никакого осквернения тела в процессе дефекации не происходит, наоборот)))

Даже, если тебе самому неважно, где у тебя грязная или чистая рука, если это важно другим, придется соблюдать их восприятие.

----------


## Тамсерку

Интересная тема, но про котенка с глистами была круче )

----------


## Росиник

> В том-то и фишка, что ламу видели другие. И их тела не были освещены множеством посвящений))) Вообще в таком случае свое тело принято видеть телом божества и в повседневке, и есть представление о трансформации субстанций) Никакого осквернения тела в процессе дефекации не происходит, наоборот)))
> 
> Даже, если тебе самому неважно, где у тебя грязная или чистая рука, *если это важно другим, придется соблюдать их восприятие*.


Прям какая-то отмазка:  делать-то, что нравится и понятно другим. 

 Как раз в данном случае лама пребывал в двойственных рассуждениях о чистом и нечистом. 
Те, кто видели, их тела тоже имели посвящения, они были в теме, поэтому и обратили на это внимание.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Прям какая-то отмазка:  делать-то, что нравится и понятно другим. 
> 
>  Как раз в данном случае лама пребывал в двойственных рассуждениях о чистом и нечистом. 
> Те, кто видели, их тела тоже имели посвящения, они были в теме, поэтому и обратили на это внимание.


Вряд ли лама думал о чистом и нечистом, он просто боялся уронить четки в отхожее место, - ведь их потом надо доставать и отмывать)

Посвящения одного недостаточно для того, чтобы быть в теме как следует) Тут еще некая реализация нужна)

----------


## Росиник

> Вряд ли лама думал о чистом и нечистом, он просто боялся уронить четки в отхожее место, - ведь их потом надо доставать и отмывать)
> 
> Посвящения одного недостаточно для того, чтобы быть в теме как следует) Тут еще некая реализация нужна)


 Вам-то, конечно, оно видней. На всё есть ответ   :Wink:

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Вам-то, конечно, оно видней. На всё есть ответ


Я за 20 лет многие вопросы по поводу посещений провентилировала лично у лам))) Конечно, есть ответ. И есть наблюдения за посвещенными на учениях в дальнейшей жизни, и наблюдения за монахами в монастырях)

----------


## Росиник

Ну-ну...
Я за те же 20 лет понял, что ламы бывают всякие... 
И не все вопросы ламы способны  провентилировать. 

Странно, что вы, даже не видя  и не зная ламу, о котором я упоминал, сразу нашли для него всяческие объяснения ) Никак сиддхи?   :Wink:

----------


## Мансур

В Суан-Мокке учили лить воду левой рукой, правой - подмываться. При этом настойчиво просили не пользоваться никакими шампунями и гелями, мотивируя тем, что в тропиках эти средства убивают жизнь за считанные минуты.

----------

